# Commercial Mead



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I decided to try mead one more time, but this time go with a commercial mead. I was surprised at the selection available. The "beer guy" said it's become trendy as of late. Most of the mead is brewed with other fruits and flavors, which I didn't want to start with. Ended up buying this one.










It has the addition of hops, so I'm hoping the honey flavor will still come through. Any other recommendations? The stuff can get pretty pricey. From about $15 up to $30 for a bomber.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Is it just me, or is the camera bigger than you?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Only when looking at me from a bottle reflection.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I know. For some reason it was the first thing I noticed. What is the normal alcohol percentage in mead?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It varies. This one is 8%, some were above 20%. I'll give my thoughts on it once I drink it.


----------



## ubernerd (Jul 17, 2012)

Barry said:


> I decided to try mead one more time, but this time go with a commercial mead. I was surprised at the selection available. The "beer guy" said it's become trendy as of late. Most of the mead is brewed with other fruits and flavors, which I didn't want to start with. Ended up buying this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't had that one from Redstone, but in general, you picked a *good* meadery to start with. I toured their place a couple years back and tasted all their stuff. There was not a bad one in the bunch. The boysenberry nectar was a standout (and you could still taste the honey). Haven't found another mead/meadery that stacked up, but, I suppose it all depends on what you're looking for, and I haven't tried *that* many others.

Try 'em all and report back!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I know. For some reason it was the first thing I noticed. What is the normal alcohol percentage in mead?


Ben, aren't you still too young to be drinking? Barry could get in trouble for contributing....


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Nope, I'm almost 20. I tried some mead that was 24%, and one swallow was all I could handle. That is the only mead I've ever tried, but maybe I'll taste some better stuff someday.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Nope, I'm almost 20..


I was gonna call BS, as I thought that 21 was the law of the land. But then I found that certain states have exceptions to age 21 law. 

Wyoming has exceptions for:
- religious purposes
- medical purposes (prescription required)
- private property, with parental consent
- in a licensed establishment, with parental consent 

Full details for all states here:
http://drinkingage.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=002591


So, Ben, was the mead a _religious _experience?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I was gonna call BS, as I thought that 21 was the law of the land. But then I found that certain states have exceptions to age 21 law.
> 
> Wyoming has exceptions for:
> -religious purposes
> ...


Hmm...


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

"So, Ben, was the mead a _religious _experience? "

Hardly!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Barry said:


> I decided to try mead one more time, but this time go with a commercial mead. I was surprised at the selection available.




Hey Barry.... In your quest to find the right one I have a recommendation.. That's if /when you can even get your hands on any.

*Gordon over at Heidrun Meadery over in Pt. Reyes north of SF makes some Sparkling mead that will make you think you have died and have gone to tend the proverbial "celestial hive in heaven" with tiny bubbles to boot. 
*
He started out in the SF bay area. Moved north to the Eureka area and decided to get back to the "bay area" a couple of years back. Unfortunately the infamous bureaucratic nightmare that has sent many a California business packing for another state has ensnared and stalled his plan to relocate. :s

See:http://heidrunmeadery.myshopify.com/pages/notice-of-availability

A decade or more back friend in the Bay area gave me a couple of bottles that Gordon had made with his honey. WOW. I'm sorry we drank it all as its gone and its hard to get more. 

When he is back up and running I'm hoping to have him make a batch with some from our Fireweed Honey produced in the interior of Alaska near Fairbanks. Been waiting to do so for almost three years during his transition.

I'm always looking for something unique to give as "yard rent" as a surprise beyond standard payments. If his stuff won't fit that category nothing will.

Best wishes in your search... Just don't give up tell you tried some of Heidrun's products even if you need to be extremely patient.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll go back and look, but I'm fairly certain Heidrun was on the shelves.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Decided to open the bottle today and have with the pork tenderloin. Not bad! A nice smooth honey flavor with a little hop bitterness at the finish. Having been around the extractor many times, the aroma is that of lifting the lid of an extractor that has honey in it. A mild version of it. This has certainly restored my desire to continue trying mead. I'll try a few more brands. Haven't ever tasted home mead this good.


----------

